# Wood prices ?? Sizes ?? My inexperiance is showing



## User3489 (Dec 6, 2007)

I was looking on line for wood prices and sizes. now I am real confused. In the sizes they are talking about 4/4 4/6. Is that thickness being 1" and 1 1/2"??? If you use the link,are the prices high, low or average.
If they are average, maybe I should take up nascar cup racing it is probably cheaper. 
I have so much to learn it is scary.
Well beyond my learning curve Dale

http://www.woodworkerssource.net/ OK I need to learn how to make a link also.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

You are best off finding a local source (like a saw mill). The prices will be MUCH cheaper and you will be able to see what you are getting


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

tom-3 said:


> I was looking on line for wood prices and sizes. now I am real confused. In the sizes they are talking about 4/4 4/6. Is that thickness being 1" and 1 1/2"??? If you use the link,are the prices high, low or average.
> If they are average, maybe I should take up nascar cup racing it is probably cheaper.
> I have so much to learn it is scary.
> Well beyond my learning curve Dale
> ...


Tom-3, GREAT QUESTION!:thumbsup: 
Sarge is right to a degree.Yes,4/4 (four quarter)and 6/4(six quarter) mean 1" and 1 1/2".I'm assuming you don't live in an area that has a sawmill and even if you did what woods are they sawing?Are they sawing what you need?Is it KD'ed?Do you want tit KD'ed?(Kiln Dried)If for an interior project,safe to say "yes".Anyway,if you only need a coupla "bft",than there prices really aren't too bad....considering.They also offer "hobby packs" and in most cases save you some dough,especially in shipping.Considering the wood is Kiln dried,S4S,and clear those prices would even be considered by some to be remarkable.Now be careful,I noticed the Cherry is by the square foot,and the others by the board foot.Some would ask whats the difference,I get charged the same anyway.True,but if your resawing 4/4 lumber and plan or getting your yield from the bft then you do not want to be paying for something thats been planed to a 3/4 thickness,unless theres a considerable difference in price that lies in your favor.Also,some lumber companies(they are notorious around here for this)will charge you the same even if the they planed your wood down to 3/4" or skip planed it to 7/8".Meaning they will consider a 12X12x1 at the same cost as a 12x12x3/4" due to the fact that it was wasted into shavings.Consumer pays the loss and payed for the planing too.I hope this didn't confuse you more and I'm sure some others will chime in and offer some more hope/help as well..:yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea 4/4 is one inch, every 1/4 is another 1/4 inch. I do not know how those prices compare to other online places. I just scanned through the list aromatic cedar (Eastern Red Cedar was) was $5 bft...I sell it for $1.50, Red oak was $5 bft...I sell it for $2, Black walnut was $7.50 bft...I sell it for $2.50-$7 bft ($7 being my perfectly clear stock over 12" wide)
They do have stuff I could never supply, but for domestics you are better off going local, like Sarge said you get to see it. Not that these companies like you linked are selling junk (?) they would have a hard time staying in business.
Tell me where you are at and I can probably find you 50 sawmills within 75 miles (I do this every time some one asks on this forum) Or just go to Google and search "***** "your state" sawmills" AOL Yellow pages will have a list, here is Illinois http://yellowpages.aol.com/sawmills/il/
Read the second response in this thread, I have typed all this out 50 times http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3670

If you are looking for exotics that advice was not very helpful...but if you are new to lumber I don't reckon your are springing $ for that stuff just yet ?


----------



## User3489 (Dec 6, 2007)

I live in Upper Mi. Near Iron Mountain Mi.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, gee wiz, you are in the middle of prime hardwood country. You are surrounded by mills who would love to sell you lumber at a fair price...throw those catalogs away and quit looking online for wood...there is a guy right around the bend with stacks of it . I already showed you the shotgun approach (you could do the stuff in the other thread, contact your DNR, call wood-mizer) But I will PM you with a couple guys I know, they are not members here, so they get no free ads :no:.


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Go Local, home boy*

Hey Dale,

You might have to make a trip over the bridge (or down to Green Bay). There are a bunch of mills in Northern Michigan, and I'm sure Wisconsin is no different. You'll get a much better deal and you can select your own boards. Plan ahead and buy a bunch to make the trip worthwhile, or team up with somebody else from your neck of the woods that needs stock.

4/4 is one inch thick _rough sawn_. Once it's surfaced it will no longer be an inch thick, more likely 15/16ths or less. Likewise with all the other "quarter" sizes. They will still charge you for the missing wood, however, because they had to plane it and that isn't free.

Roy


----------

